# eficaz/efectivo/eficiente



## Edher

Saludos,

      Cual es la diferencia entre estas palabras

Eficaz
Efectivo
Eficiente

Esta es mi teoria,

Eficaz y Efectivo son sinonimos y se utilizan al describir los resultados de algo,

"El cambio de la ley "X" es muy efectivo/eficaz porque ahora ya no tengo que preocuparme de..."

En cambio, Eficiente se usa solo con personas

"El cartero es muy eficiente porque entrega todas las cartas a tiempo."

Edher


----------



## Leopold

*eficacia*
    (Del lat. efficacĭa).
    1. f. Capacidad de lograr el efecto que se desea o se espera.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

*eficiencia*
    (Del lat. efficientĭa).
    1. f. Capacidad de disponer de alguien o de algo para conseguir un efecto determinado.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

*efectivo, va*
    (Del lat. effectīvus).
    1. adj. Real y verdadero, en oposición a quimérico, dudoso o nominal.
    2. adj. eficaz.
        [Y otras]

L.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Edher, aunque creo que "eficiente" también se puede aplicar a las máquinas.


----------



## te gato

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Edher, aunque creo que "eficiente" también se puede aplicar a las máquinas.


Hola;
Si you are correct---*usted es correcto.*
te gato


----------



## Leopold

te gato said:
			
		

> Hola;
> Si you are correct---*usted es correcto. usted está en lo cierto/correcto *or* (usted) tiene razón*
> te gato



L.


----------



## te gato

Gracias leopold
te gato


----------



## Edher

Osea que las tres son sinonimos cuando uno se refiere a algo (una maquina, una medida, una ley, etc.) Pero, solo "eficiente" se puede utilizar para describir una persona. Correcto?

Edher


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Edher said:
			
		

> Osea que las tres son sinonimos cuando uno se refiere a algo (una maquina, una medida, una ley, etc.) Pero, solo "eficiente" se puede utilizar para describir una persona. Correcto?


Bueno, creo que te voy a liar mas, pero este es mi punto de vista:

Yo diría que "eficiente" *sólo* se puede aplicar a personas y a máquinas, para una ley o una medida yo usaría "eficaz". "Efectivo" creo que se tiene mas tendencia a usar para cosas que sirven para contrarrestar algo (vacuna, antídoto etc).


----------



## galadriel

Hola!!
Alguien sabe cual es la diferencia entre algo eficaz y algo eficiente????
Muchas Gracias.
Galadriel.


----------



## Chaucer

galadriel said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> Alguien sabe cual es la diferencia entre algo eficaz y algo eficiente????
> Muchas Gracias.
> Galadriel.



Aquí está la página con el thread que te va a ayudar:
http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=953765


----------



## germinal

galadriel said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> Alguien sabe cual es la diferencia entre algo eficaz y algo eficiente????
> Muchas Gracias.
> Galadriel.


 

Hello Galadrial,   The difference is that something efficacious is capable of producing the desired result (an efficacious medicine for example) and something efficient is capable of producing the result with the minimum wastage of energy or resources.


Hola Galadrial,    La diferencia es que algo eficaz es capaz de producir el resultado que quieres (un medicamento por ejemplo) y algo eficiente es capaz de producir el resultado con la minima perdida de energia o recursos. 

Germinal.


Please correct my errors - that's how I learn!  


.


----------



## Psique

Hola Germinal

Quería añadir solamente que la palabra eficaz se usa más bien para las cosas, y la palabra eficiente para las personas. Tal vez gramaticamente esté aceptado el uso indiscriminado en cosas y personas de las dos palabras, no lo sé, pero en la práctica suele ser como he indicado: se habla de un medicamento eficaz y de una persona eficiente.



Saludos.



P.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Por si alguien vuelve a esta discusión, creo que el tema queda muy claro en otra discusión:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=29328&highlight=eficaz+eficiente

Saludos.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Chaucer, como no puedo acceder a la discusión de tu link, la vuelvo a poner:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=29328&highlight=eficaz+eficiente

Creo que queda muy claro.

Saludos.


----------



## nanel

A ver, que veo que hay mucho lío con esto. Algo eficaz es algo que funciona, llega al objetivo, algo eficiente además lo hace rápido. Una persona eficaz logra su trabajo, por ejemplo construir un edificio (no importa lo que tarde), una persona eficiente además de construirlo lo hace rápido, es decir, que no tarda más de lo necesario, esa es la diferencia. Algo efectivo es que surte efecto, es decir, que también funciona, pero las personas no son efectivas, son eficaces.


----------



## germinal

Psique said:
			
		

> Hola Germinal
> 
> Quería añadir solamente que la palabra eficaz se usa más bien para las cosas, y la palabra eficiente para las personas. Tal vez gramaticamente esté aceptado el uso indiscriminado en cosas y personas de las dos palabras, no lo sé, pero en la práctica suele ser como he indicado: se habla de un medicamento eficaz y de una persona eficiente.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> P.


 

Hola psique, ¿No puedo decir _una programma eficiente _o bien _un sistema eficiente? _


_Germinal._


----------



## giselak

Eficaz-eficiente,
te doy un ejemplo:
Para tomar el tren necesitas ir a la estación.Podés hacerlo en puntas de pie, de rodillas o caminando hacia atrás.Serías eficiente al lograr tu objetivo, porque de alguna forma llegarías a la estación
Pero serías eficaz si llegaras a la estación en el menor tiempo posible, con el menor gasto de energías posible y en las mejores circunstancias.
Este tema está  relacionado con la Administración.Podrías consultar bibliografía específica de ese tema en una biblioteca cercana.
Saludos!


----------



## nanel

giselak: Siento contradecirte, pero me temo que es justo al revés. Eficaz sería ir haciendo el pino por ejemplo a la estación y eficiente sería teletransportarte.


germinal: Puedes decir que un programa o un sistema es eficiente, sí.


----------



## delphos

Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> Cual es la diferencia entre estas palabras
> 
> Eficaz
> Efectivo
> Eficiente
> 
> Esta es mi teoria,
> 
> Eficaz y Efectivo son sinonimos y se utilizan al describir los resultados de algo,
> 
> "El cambio de la ley "X" es muy efectivo/eficaz porque ahora ya no tengo que preocuparme de..."
> 
> En cambio, Eficiente se usa solo con personas
> 
> "El cartero es muy eficiente porque entrega todas las cartas a tiempo."
> 
> Edher


 
A mi entender, "eficaz" significa "que cumple con su cometido o función", y "eficiente" le da cierta cuantificación a la eficacia de algo. "El método que implementamos fué _eficaz_, y gracias a ello nuestro proceso es hoy más _eficiente_".


----------



## giselak

nanel said:
			
		

> giselak: Siento contradecirte, pero me temo que es justo al revés. Eficaz sería ir haciendo el pino por ejemplo a la estación y eficiente sería teletransportarte.
> 
> 
> 
> germinal: Puedes decir que un programa o un sistema es eficiente, sí.


 
Nanel,
No sientas contradecirme!! lo escribí todo al revés!!!!!! Acabo de releerlo  .Me disculpo si confundí a alguien.
Eficaz-eficiente:es tal cual como lo explicó Nanel!
Saludos.
PD:¿Qué es ir "haciendo el pino"?


----------



## Alundra

giselak said:
			
		

> Nanel,
> No sientas contradecirme!! lo escribí todo al revés!!!!!! Acabo de releerlo  .Me disculpo si confundí a alguien.
> Eficaz-eficiente:es tal cual como lo explicó Nanel!
> Saludos.
> PD:¿Qué es ir "haciendo el pino"?


 
¡¡¡Esta me la sé!!! me la sé!!!! jejeje..

Hacer el pino es andar sobre las manos.
Alundra.


----------



## solecito

Eficaz y eficiente, ambos se usan a personas,"El no solo es eficaz sino eficiente también."; ahora que para complicarte aún más la existencia te diré que efectivo también se refiere a dinero en efectivo o sea "cash". Efectivo también se utiliza por ejemplo refiriendose a el efecto de una medicina por ejemplo: "El medicamento resultó muy efectivo" o de la solución a un problema: "La solución salió muy efectiva para solucionar nuestros problemas".







			
				Edher said:
			
		

> Osea que las tres son sinonimos cuando uno se refiere a algo (una maquina, una medida, una ley, etc.) Pero, solo "eficiente" se puede utilizar para describir una persona. Correcto?
> 
> Edher


----------



## Steelblade

Creo que a lo largo de todo el hilo se han mencionado todos los matices que tienen las tres palabras consultadas, aunque me parece que en ninguno de los mensajes se han agrupado todos, de forma que puede parece que solo son válidas, según el mensaje que cada uno lea, algunos de ellos. Tras leerlos todos, he pensado que seria interesante hacer un resumen completo de todas las posibilidades. Lo voy a intentar.

La palabra eficacia tiene que ver con la consecución de un fin u objetivo concreto, es aplicable, al menos, a personas y cosas, pero creo que incluso podria serlo a animales si estos tuvieran una función específica, por ejemplo "los perros de la brigada antidroga son muy eficaces detectando alijos ocultos".

La palabra eficiencia tiene que ver con el consumo de recursos y/o con el cumplimiento de procedimientos o protocolos predeterminados para la consecución de un objetivo. Una máquina es mas eficiente que otra, cuando consume menos energía que otra para conseguir el mismo resultado. Un empleado es más eficiente que otro cuando para obtener el mismo resultado, además cumple con cada uno de los requisitos y pasos intermedios que se definieron como  los mejores no solo para ese objetivo sino, incluso, para aquellos que están relacionados.

La palabra efectivo tiene que ver específicamente con el "efecto" de algo y yo creo que, salvo en alguna excepción en que se utilice por analogía, solo puede utilizarse propiamente para cosas, acciones, medidas, estrategias, etc. de las que se espere un efecto al aplicarse sobre otras. Se han mencionado las "vacunas efectivas", se puede aplicar a politicas de empresa o de las instituciones públicas, estrategias empresariales, tácticas deportivas, etc. Son, en mi opinión, más bien acciones que están pensadas y se llevan a cabo con el fin de conseguir un efecto sobre algo, que generalmente está en proceso (una enfermedad, la actividad de una empresa,...), no para obtener un resultado concreto, como en el caso de las anteriores palabras.

No obstante esta última palabra puede ser considerada un sinónimo parcial de las anteriores, cuando se usa en el sentido mencionado. No así cuando se utiliza al referirse, por ejemplo, al "dinero efectivo", o al número de miembros de un colectivo como por ejemplo "el cuerpo de bomberos de la ciudad cuenta con 47 efectivos" . 

Seguramente me he dejado algún matiz en el camino, no obstante, no dudo de que alguno o algunos de vosotros lo completaréis hasta dejar la duda original eficaz, efectiva y quizás no eficientemente, resuelta.

Steelblade


----------



## COCHI

Hola a todos

Trabajo en el mundo científico y en él hay una clara diferencia:

*Eficacía *(ya se que no se acentúa, es para hacer el juego de palabras) es lo que dice la *teoría*
*Efectividad* es lo que dice la* realidad*
*Eficiencia* es lo que quiere la *gerencia*
Eficacia hace referencia a que se consigue lo que se quiere, pero en un medio ideal (ensayos clínicos), mientras que la efectividad es cuando ya se prueba el fármaco en población general, en la calle. La eficiencia es conseguir el mejor resultado con el menor gasto de recursos posible.

Espero que os sirva

COCHI


----------



## DOMUS

*Objetivo:* Matar una mosca que está en la pantalla del televisor.

*Medios para lograrlo:* 
1) Un martillo
2) Aerosol insecticida

Se puede decir que tanto el martillo como el insecticida son *eficaces* (ambos pueden matar la mosca),pero solamente el *insecticida *se puede también catalogar como *eficiente.*

*DOMUS*


----------



## SAGASTIZÁBAL

i didn´t yell in any forum, i didn´t know writting in capital letters was such a big deal, but well, i do know what´s the meaning and the difference between the 3 terms subject of this thread. for those who doesn´t know give thanks to this member for depriving you of having access to this info, cause i´m not going to waste other 10 minutes to repeat it in this forum


----------



## Jazztronik

Yo creo que *"eficaz"* tiene una connotación como más _"para una ocasión concreta_", igual que *"efectivo". *Y *"eficiente",* _"para una o varias cosas habituales"._ Pero "efectivo" no se suele usar en personas, "eficiente" suele usarse sólo en personas, y "efectivo" tanto en personas como en cosas. 

De todas formas, los límites entre las tres palabras son muy borrosos.


----------



## thylami

Gerente eficiente: Obtiene productos reduciendo costos y recursos.
Gerente eficaz: Elige las metas acertadas


----------



## SAGASTIZÁBAL

por ahí van los tiros, por ahí, hace dos años y medio lo dije yo pero se me censuró


----------



## ORL

> giselak: Siento contradecirte, pero me temo que es justo al revés. Eficaz sería ir haciendo el pino por ejemplo a la estación y eficiente sería teletransportarte.



De acuerdo!


----------



## SAGASTIZÁBAL

SAGASTIZÁBAL said:


> por ahí van los tiros, por ahí, hace dos años y medio lo dije yo pero se me censuró


 
me refiero a esto:

"7th April 2006, 01:10 PM SAGASTIZÁBAL This message has been deleted by I love translating. Reason: _no yelling allowed in the forums_ "


----------



## Eng2Span-Translator-Ben

Yo diría que si uno es eficiente se refiere a como esa persona se desempeña a lo largo del proceso muy al margen si logra ser efectivo o no. Sin embargo, normalmente lo primero conlleva a lo segundo.

Por ejemplo, digamos que a una agencia de publicidad le encargan hacer un comercial para un auto. Los creativos y toda la gente se la pasan tomando cerveza, perdiendo tiempo y que se yo. Uno de afuera diría: "estos son unos ineficientes de mi...a". Pero por fin sacan su comercial y el auto termina siendo un éxito. Allí se podría decir que aunque no han sido muy eficientes que digamos con su tiempo y recursos pero han sido recontra efectivos.

A ver si le encuentran lógica.


----------



## ferthelet

Edher said:


> Saludos,
> 
> Cual es la diferencia entre estas palabras
> 
> Eficaz
> Efectivo
> Eficiente
> 
> Esta es mi teoria,
> 
> Eficaz y Efectivo son sinonimos y se utilizan al describir los resultados de algo,
> 
> "El cambio de la ley "X" es muy efectivo/eficaz porque ahora ya no tengo que preocuparme de..."
> 
> En cambio, Eficiente se usa solo con personas
> 
> "El cartero es muy eficiente porque entrega todas las cartas a tiempo."
> 
> Edher



Entregar todas las cartas a tiempo NO es eficiencia sigue siendo eficacia. La eficiencia es uso óptimo de recursos para lograr los objetivos y es relativa a la(s) perspectivas(s) de interés:

1) usar menos energía: el cartero no gasta dinero o combustible ya que reparte las cartas en bicicleta.

2) rapidez: el cartero optimiza la ruta de reparto y ahorra tiempo y dinero.

3) calidad de vida: el cartero usa una ruta optimizada y una moto para repartir las cartas y terminar antes e ir casa lo antes posible.

4) seguridad: el cartero usa un auto de reparto para minimizar el riesgo de accidentes personales.

5) capacidad: el cartero usa un bus de reparto para acarrear la mayor cantidad de cartas.

etc. etc.


----------



## Bellwizard

Yo también estoy convencido de que eficaz no se usa para personas, al menos en España. No me parece correcto el ejemplo que ha puesto alguien sobre los perros policías que detectan alijos de drogas. Esos perros serían eficientes, no eficaces. Eficaz es un método o un sistema. Eficiente es la persona que lo utiliza bien.
Aquí la explicación del Diccionario panhispánico de dudas de la RAE. Explica que se puede usar "eficaz" para personas pero que se recomienda usar la palabra "eficiente".

*eficaz*. *1.* Dicho de cosa, ‘que produce el efecto propio o esperado’: _«El zumo es eficaz en las afecciones febriles»_ (Ronald _Frutoterapia_ [Col. 1998]); y dicho de persona, ‘competente, que cumple perfectamente su cometido’: _«Sara era una comadrona eficaz»_ (Gironella _Hombres_ [Esp. 1986]). Para este último sentido es más recomendable emplear la voz _eficiente_ (→  eficiente).
*2.* El sustantivo correspondiente es _eficacia,_ cuyo uso es preferible a _efectividad_ (→  efectividad): _«Una mejor tecnología amplía la eficacia de la intervención humana sobre la naturaleza»_ (VCenteno _Demografía_ [Perú 1993]). También puede utilizarse referido a personas: _«Juan era servicial y su eficacia iba convirtiéndose en la envidia de mis amigos»_ (Salisachs _Gangrena_ [Esp. 1975]).


----------

